
At Silicon Valley’s debutante ball for startups, there’s more biology than ever - aaavl2821
https://www.statnews.com/2018/08/22/demo-day-y-combinator/
======
refurb
This seems like an opportune time to reflect on what Derek Lowe calls the
"Andy Grove fallacy".[1][2]

[1][http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2015/04/02/sil...](http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2015/04/02/silicon_valley_sunglasses)

[2][https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-Andy-Grove-
fallacy](https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-Andy-Grove-fallacy)

